# what do you do for your GF on Mother’s day



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

So I have been with my GF for some time and we live together. Yesterday was mother’s day and I got her some flowers from all the kids, mine and hers. Just wondering if other guys do the same thing. Way I see it this woman has been their for my daughters as much as my x wife so she deserves something from them as well. She also makes it easy because she acknowledges Father’s Day which is something my x wife never did.

So what does everyone else do?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

For Mother's Day, I remind the kids to call their Mom.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Unfortunately, I don't have a wife or girlfriend so I didn't do a damned thing but would have if I'd had one!

I did remind my two boys to call their mother though! *


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I helped my kids get flowers and a card for their mother. The two women I'm dating are European and do mother's day on a different day so I just sent them a happy mother's day text. If I was in a committed exclusive relationship I'd help their kids do the usual mother's day stuff unless the kids were old enough to do it by themselves.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Made her breakfast in bed, and cuddled and had sex all day. 

Seemed like a good idea to me...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My SO got me a beautiful flowering plant for the deck and we made dinner together. My son called me, unprompted, which was very sweet since teen boys tend to overlook the niceties sometimes. 

But none of us are big on the Hallmark holidays, so we tend to keep things pretty low key for Mother's Day, Father's Day, Valentines, etc. Just a simple acknowledgement is sufficient.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

For my W, the mother of our children, gets an extra special day. All meals cooked. I take her to the garden centers for her to pick out annuals for the deck so she may plant them. One of her most favorite things to do. Shop annuals and plant. My W also receives cards(ones I make myself) from me that include all our pups that she mothers all the time. As for the kids that are grown, they are on the ball and get thoughtful gifts. We leave no stone unturned in showing our appreciation for my W and mother of our kids. She makes our house a home!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Nothing different, she's not my mother.


----------

